# In Stock Notice Canon EOS R5 at Canon store



## russellm (Oct 9, 2020)

I just noticed the R5 is showing as in stock at the canon store but no where else.

I did not grab one as I already have one on order at Bestbuy with a 10% discount as it was an eligible item for the birthday discount they sent out

Regards


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 9, 2020)

I've jumped on this many times but each time, it goes to "Backordered" by checkout.


----------



## Momto3miracles (Oct 10, 2020)

Yep. It was “in stock” on the site other other day for like an hour and a half. Changed to backordered as soon as you olaced the order.


----------



## russellm (Oct 10, 2020)

that sucks. Bestbuy sent me an update about a week ago confirming my R5 would ship on Oct 23rd which is inline with dates this site had confirmed awhile back. I would not have been surprised to see the Canon store get them first.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 13, 2020)

At last.......just shipped!


----------



## russellm (Oct 14, 2020)

Congrats. Maybe that means Bestbuy and other retailers will get them a little earlier than Oct 21st


----------

